# Tru Stone Pen



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the first high end pen I have turned.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done


That is nice material to work with and you picked out great looking hardware for it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice work John!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spectacular Majestic , Foggy.... Somebody is gonna be mighty happy...


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Fabulous!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent!! Great photographs too...congrats. gb


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Amigo!!!


----------

